# Little lagoon gulf shores al



## Vmason (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the pass at little lagoon is opened back up? About a month ago we went floundering over there and the pass was closed by sand preventing the tide from moving. Any info on this will save me a bunch of gas and time tonight. Thanks


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Fished LL last weekend over on the west end... didn't make it down to the pass but they said the pass was opened back up... fishing was sub par though...


----------



## Vmason (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info man


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

My wife and I drove over there today looking for a rental. They were working at the pass, but it appeared to be open.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*launch*

is there a boat launch on little lagoon


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Private said:


> is there a boat launch on little lagoon


Yes ,on Fort Morgan road.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?...-87.787173&spn=0.706742,1.234589&source=embed

About 2 miles down Ft Morgan Rd, "Little Lagoon Park"- free launch.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*launch*

thanks a lot for the info


----------



## Vmason (Jan 25, 2014)

Just an update, the pass is filled up with sand at little lagoon, they haven't opened up with the dredger yet so there's no tide comin in or out so it's very muddy in little lagoon. On an incoming tide this is my favorite spot to gig flounder. I wish they would open it up


----------

